# I am hurting today...



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

It's like it only happened yesterday all over again.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful and very sad.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

{hugs}


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Some part of me must have know what was going to happen today. I have just come inside after having to help a boarder with putting down and burying her mare.

Watching another big, grey horse being buried was incredibly difficult and my heart is broken for her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Another beautiful horse is running above us in the clouds.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that, her owner will be in my prayers. I know that Indie is in my thoughts throughout the day and it still hurts. It sounds like Heaven is getting a lot of beautiful, amazing horses lately.


----------

